# 3pc OZ Fittipaldi 15" 4x100 - How rare?



## blefevre (Jan 14, 2011)

I am picking up these wheels this weekend because I got a killer deal. After asking around and doing some research it seems like people think these are pretty rare, some going as far to say there are only a few sets around in this size. I was wondering if anyone knows any more information about them, are they really rare? I registered here because I thought you all would have good input on 4x100 wheels. I am trying to decide what to do with them after I clean them up. I have Hartge's for my E30 so I don't really need to have these. If they are something special I will take my time cleaning them and make sure they go to a good home. The picture is what the owner gave me. When I went to look at them they are just really dirty and should clean up pretty well. Sadly he doesn't have the center caps.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd love to get my hands on a project like this. I have access to a machine shop so I'd make some custom caps and go to polish town USA. interested in selling them? They'd rule on my brother's MK1 rabbit done right.


----------



## blefevre (Jan 14, 2011)

I am considering selling them. They polished up good and look a lot better then I thought they would! Small curb rash in a few sections and just a few scratches but pretty darn good.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I knew they would. Let me know if you want to get rid of them.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Are they special editions OZ Futuras becasue they look almost identical.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

None of the wheels posted are Futuras. They all appear to be Fittipaldi Fitti Stars. Futuras are made by OZ for OZ. Fitti Stars are made by OZ for Fittipaldi.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Both versions were discontinued almost ten years ago......


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> None of the wheels posted are Futuras. They all appear to be Fittipaldi Fitti Stars. Futuras are made by OZ for OZ. Fitti Stars are made by OZ for Fittipaldi.


 So the difference is only the Fittipaldi stamp? I can't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

More than just the stamp. The faces are different.


----------



## blefevre (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, the faces are slightly different. Slightly smaller spokes and flatter face if I remember right. 

Not sure if I wan't to ship these but I will take offers. Only two are currently polished.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## blefevre (Jan 14, 2011)

Denver, CO


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

blefevre said:


> Denver, CO


 lamesauce. if you change your thoughts on shipping, let me know.


----------



## blefevre (Jan 14, 2011)

syntax said:


> lamesauce. if you change your thoughts on shipping, let me know.


 All depends on the offer price. I would have to dismount tires, get boxes, ship, etc. I am willing to, it just costs money. I will see if a friend at FedEX can cut me a deal.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

blefevre said:


> All depends on the offer price. I would have to dismount tires, get boxes, ship, etc. I am willing to, it just costs money. I will see if a friend at FedEX can cut me a deal.


 my offer is the lowest dollar amount you'll accept. I don't even have a 4-lug car, im just inquiring for my brother. he has an MK1 in need of wheels. I'll have to see what he's willing to pay.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I have a set in 16x7 and 16x8.5

anyone know the info to get the center caps for them? Mine are for sale for the right price haha


----------



## tomdub1024 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Are these still available???*

Are these still available?? My son curbed my bimmer and trying to find replacements or at least the lips... 

Thanks! 
Tom 



blefevre said:


> I am picking up these wheels this weekend because I got a killer deal. After asking around and doing some research it seems like people think these are pretty rare, some going as far to say there are only a few sets around in this size. I was wondering if anyone knows any more information about them, are they really rare? I registered here because I thought you all would have good input on 4x100 wheels. I am trying to decide what to do with them after I clean them up. I have Hartge's for my E30 so I don't really need to have these. If they are something special I will take my time cleaning them and make sure they go to a good home. The picture is what the owner gave me. When I went to look at them they are just really dirty and should clean up pretty well. Sadly he doesn't have the center caps.


----------

